# Escaping Holds & CQ Knife Attacks - Vladimir Vasiliev - PHOENIX - NOV 5-6



## Kwan Lee (Oct 6, 2005)

November 5-6 (Sat&Sun), 2005 - Phoenix, AZ

Featuring VLADIMIR VASILIEV, Chief Instructor of Russian Martial Art in North America


*
Seminar Topics:

* Escaping From Impossible Holds and Locks
* Surviving Lethal Chokes and Takedowns
* Dealing with Panic and Breath Shortage
* Applying Effective Holds and Locks
* Defending Against All Types of Knife Attacks in Close-Quarters While Restricted or Injured
* Quickly Disarming a Knife-wielding Attacker
* Surviving Attacks from Multiple Opponents
* Developing Strength of Mind and Body through Never Before Seen Breathing Methods/Exercises
**2-Day Seminar Fee Includes: 


* Premium Training Knife with Event Logo
* Lunch Provided Each Day
* Bonus Friday Night Training Session (11/4 @ 7PM in big tent by Pool)
*2-Day Seminar Fee: $200 ($250 if after 10/21)
1-Day Fee: $100 ($125 if after 10/21) 

Saturday Evening Banquet: $20 (pre-paid)

There will be a 20% discount for all Police, Professional First Responders, and Military. 
Please note this at the time of payment.

*SEMINAR FLYER:  HERE

For more information, please call 602-793-9399 or visit THIS LINK*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

I was hoping to attend this, but things came up...I hope we'll get a review though!


----------

